# s14 zenki or kouki



## mcs9182 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have no more than 6k...what is more likely to find, or easier to find....a 95-96 w/ an sr20, or a stock 97-98?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

for that price range, you can find a slightly modded zenki with an SR. make sure its not been ragged out and runs well, you don't want it to have problems within the first few weeks of buying it. but if you want a unmolested car, just buy a stock S14. you'll find zenki's to be a lot cheaper than kouki's, but i would just go with a zenki since you'll have more money left over to put into in.


----------

